# PEDIGREE Help



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry if this should be in bloodline, but I thought it may get more attention here.

I was currently discussing my ped. with another person and became curious about something. bare with me as I know peds are hard to read like this, but it dont matter really for what Im about to ask

On my dogs sires side this is literally the TOP of the top from the 4th generation back to the the 2nd generation sire/Grandfather

OK, So this would be her great, great grandparents
Sire
FALIN'S "BLUE REBEL"
Dam
FALIN'S "FELONY"
Sire
CHAOS' "BLUE ZEUS KING"
Dam
FALIN'S "BLUE BUMBLE BEE"

and this would be her great grandparents

Sire
FALIN & KING'S "BLUE MAX"
Dam
"BLUE VENUS KING"

and from that comes her grandfather 
KING'S "MAX"

Ok if you look back to her great grandparents FALIN & KING'S "BLUE MAX" and

"BLUE VENUS KING"

Blue Venus KIng is the only name and its in quotes, Why nothing before the quotes? Is this the King of Falin AND KINGS blue max? Then after that is the grandfather KING'S "MAX". Does anyone know of this "KING" line? And why the blue venus king has no name before the quotes? Im hoping this KING person/line was tied in with Falin, or atleast worthy of working with his line

Hope this made sense. TIA

Also when I search "BLUE VENUS KING" I got this http://www.ragingriverpits.com/Pedigrees/BLUE_MAGIC_BLUEBERRY_WINE.htm

Which if you look back to my 4th gen and the 4th gen of the link above MY OFFICIAL ped says CHAOS' "BLUE ZEUS KING" and the link above says GLOSAM. I know Chaos was of WATCHDOG, does anyone know if perhaps GLOSAM took over Chaos, or maybe just that dog? B/C when you go back on mine where it is just the quotes with no name before the quotes ( "BLUE VENUS KING" ) in the link it is once again GLOSAM. BUt in my ped just "BLUE VENUS KING" and then a kings max


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok I found this also on online pedigrees which it matches directly up with my pedigree, but it is listed as BLUE VENUS KING and on here it is KINGS BLUE VENUS. Is there a typo on my ped from the ADBA? lol And I still need to find out about the KING'S "MAX"
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [319294] :: KINGS BLUE VENUS

And the only way FALIN & KINGS "BLUE MAX" is listed online pedigree is FALIN & KINGS "BLUE MAX II"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's the ped I found when I searched as well. Probably a typo because I find nothing with "Blue Venus King."


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I am lost what is it you want to know about the pedigree?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Ok I am lost what is it you want to know about the pedigree?


lol I know its hard to comprehend

Basically I was wanting to know about the "BLUE VENUS KING" and KING's "MAX" After the research I found that it is a typo on my ADBA ped. with "BLUE VENUS KING" which is Kings Blue Venus in the online pedigree site. Still no info on the KING'S "MAX". If I contact them do you think they would send me another copy? IM gonna order a 7gen and bloodline analyst anyway

if you look back to her great grandparents FALIN & KING'S "BLUE MAX" and

"BLUE VENUS KING"

Blue Venus KIng is the only name and its in quotes, Why nothing before the quotes? Is this the (King) of Falin AND KINGS blue max? Then after that is the grandfather KING'S "MAX". Does anyone know of this "KING" line? And why the blue venus king has no name before the quotes? Im hoping this KING person/line was tied in with Falin, or atleast worthy of working with his line


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pit Krew Kennels-Darla

Scroll down and look at the ped and the dogs you were speaking of are found in this ped


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Pit Krew Kennels-Darla
> 
> Scroll down and look at the ped and the dogs you were speaking of are found in this ped


right, but I think they are fake peds, or bought and changed name of the Chaos' "BLUE ZEUS KING" I sent them an e mail

Besides I Found it in the online pedigree. IM gonna contact ADBA about a pedigree certificate replacement


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

.......................................


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can always request a pedigree pay the fee and they will do a research if you suspect something is off in the pedigree.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> ...


well if you trace my ped back on online pedigree it is CHAOS" "BLUE ZEUS KING" but on their site it is listed as GLOSAM "BLUE ZEUS KING" So their ped is either fake, or they bought Chaos's dog?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's possible they did a name change/owner transfer ... If someone bought the dog and changed the registered name that could be possible. You will have to order an updated copy from the ADBA to see for sure.


----------

